# Is Breeding feeder fish ILLEGAL in the uk?????????



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

My friend has a pair of convicts which a hope of breeding them for food for my piranhas. I have recently been informed that this is Illegal in the uk! is this true

Thanks


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

if you have the same laws as us (norway) then feeding your p's any fish is illegal.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, that's crazy! I never knew that!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

so all these videos of ppl p's eatign goldfish are illegal?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea ive heard feeding anything with a backbone to any animal as food is illegal in the UK. so like mice with snakes. im not 100% sure on this, but i think thats how it works. the UK has wacky laws, like if you get attacked and beat up the attacker you go to jail... go figure.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

I am not too sure that it is illegal. Whenever you go on a site that sells piranhas or offers advice on piranhas you will always come across information on feeders, and i have never seen anything like:

*note feeder fish are illegal in the uk

so i dunno


----------



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

WTF feeders are illegal in the uk. WHY???


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think they are illegal in the uk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

who has to know, just say some one told u they can live with piranhas, or ur piranhas were lonley and they needed a friend.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

now that i know there ban in the uk,, i want tro know why......?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

cueball said:


> now that i know there ban in the uk,, i want tro know why......?


They probably think that it's too cruel to feed lower organisms in the food chain to organisms that are higher in the food chain...like nature's natural cycle.








~Taylor~


----------



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

piranhaseeker said:


> who has to know, just say some one told u they can live with piranhas, or ur piranhas were lonley and they needed a friend.


I like it


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

to end this topic, everyone from the uk should already no, that the police do not give a sh*t about fish they wouldnt even have a clue if they did no


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

its illegal to get head in most states in the us too.


----------



## Pangasius (Oct 20, 2006)

I dont think it is illegal,although alot of fish stores will refuse you service if they suspect thats what its for,i havent heard its illegal. Plus,the're selling pinkies in a top store near me,either its not illegal,or they're just being naughty


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So....wtf would you feed a snake in the UK?

GD rediculous!!!


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

AAHHH isnt communism a wonderful thing? i love our government looking out for us..


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

thats pretty crazy but ...... well ireally dont know what to say to that


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Load of crap i used to go to pets stores to buy rats for my snake and they knew what it was for and i used to buy feeders for piranhas from them aswell but now i only feed my p's proper food stay away from shitty feeders.


----------

